# '86 5000S Turbo Quattro, starting issue



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey all, I've had a 4000S Quat for years and just recently got a project 5000. I'm amazed by all the creature comforts and features. Just saying cheers to the 5000 to start off.
And now. The car turned over freely, but I didn't hear the fuel pump. So I cracked the fuel filter and got nothing. When back and traced the wires to the fuel pump and nothing. So then I jumped 12v to the fuel pump and bam, I had fuel.
So now I have fuel and crank and still nothing. With the timing light hooked inline to the spark plugs... I'm not getting spark. I have voltage to the distributor (the electronic advance coming in) and power to the botton of the ignition coil.
I've never had a bad coil just not work, a myriad of other problems sure, and usually spark. The cap and rotor look fine and seem to be contacting well.
Any thoughts? There's no kind of ignition kill for not holding in the clutch or not having fuel (it thinks it's empty cause the plug to the tank is unplugged).
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: '86 5000S Turbo Quattro, starting issue (itjstagame)*

Could just the whole ECU be missing? Why else would I not get spark?
Chris


----------

